# Rivercity Railroaders of Omaha - Lincoln NE



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.rivercityrailroaders.com/


Rivercity Railroaders of Omaha - Lincoln NE with members from all over Nebraska and Iowa. 
We have a round robin meeting every month.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Right nice lookin' bunch, Mark... 

If any of the guys are attendign Marty's and would like to have 10th Anniversary shirts, nametags and attend the banquet, have them email me for reservations. 

Need to have all reservations in and paid by August 21th.... [email protected]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good bunch, very relaxing at the meetings.


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.rivercityrailroaders.com/
Great July 2012 meeting, trains running..good food!


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Rivercity Railroaders Club at Marty's Battery Powered Steam Up 2012, a short video showing some of our trains there.


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Rivercity Railroaders of Omaha – Lincoln NE area had our Oct meeting at one of our “outposts” in western Iowa.
Trains running and had a great meeting!

Rivercity Railroaders of Omaha Lincoln NE


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Neat vids, thanks for posting. 
Kinda erie hearing mooing cows in empty cattle cars... the sunlit rock behind the train made it easy to see thru.... (Marty's) 

Thanks again 

John


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Mark,

I think the October meeting was in western Missouri, not Iowa. Yes?

John


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

YES .... our “outposts” in western MISSOURI .... boy do I feel silly ....


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Our congenial group had our Christmas Party-Lunch.

And we had a great turn out!

Looking forward to spring and getting started with next years railroad plans..







..








Rivercityrailroaders.com


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

The Rivercity Railroaders were at the Train Show in Council Bluffs Feb 2-3 2013 spreading the word of “G gauge.
As always we had a great time, and running trains and talking to folks about the virtues of “G gauge ....










RivercityRailroaders.com


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Can those trains go any faster?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. I got a kick out of that little kid jumping up and down!


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Jim

We usually had two trains going on both loops, and to keep rear end smacks to a minimum, running a little slow.
We would get to talking to the people watching the trains, and get distracted......it is just part of running the trains.....


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Jerry

It is fun to watch the kids get excited about trains.


----------

